# Anemia



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi,

Just had full blood test back and its showing up im *Anemic *can this be caused by steroid use? currently on 400mg test 300mg Mast


----------



## strecharmstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

Dont think so just get yr self some iron tablets and eat more red meat


----------

